# Best OTA antenna to use in apartment?



## Wingershute (Oct 22, 2010)

I live in an apartment and want to use an antenna to receive HD broadcasts with my Premiere. I live on the 6th floor and want to maximize my signal but my building does not allow anything to stick out the window. Hence I am looking at indoor antenna or something that I could partially stick out the window without being seen by management. Any ideas?


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Wingershute said:


> I live in an apartment and want to use an antenna to receive HD broadcasts with my Premiere. I live on the 6th floor and want to maximize my signal but my building does not allow anything to stick out the window. Hence I am looking at indoor antenna or something that I could partially stick out the window without being seen by management. Any ideas?


I use an Antenna's Direct DB2. It is an outdoor antenna that continues to win accolades as one of the best indoor antennas.

http://www.antennasdirect.com/store/DB2_antenna.html

Go to www.antennaweb.org and put in your address. You will get a list of the towers and their location to you and the recommended type of antenna for your signals.

Robb


----------



## lamotte (Oct 11, 2004)

am thinking that can be a very loaded question as we know nothing about what city u are in and the distance from all the transmitters and that is very important. as far as a indoor antenna i would go and look at www.antennadirect.com and look at their line of antennas. thinking that should one in their line that would work perfectly for you you also can call and they will quide u thru the choice of a antenna that will work for u .

good luck in your search


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

I built my own after watching this how-to video:


----------



## Wingershute (Oct 22, 2010)

Forgot to mention. I live in NYC and according to antennaweb I can only receive 15 channels. That sounds very low as I was expecting many more. I am under 20 miles from the towers. 
These are the channels:
13.1
58.1
33.1
7.1
63.1
47.1
43.1
5.1
11.1
2.1
4.1
68.1
31.1
41.1
5.2


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

The best way to go for you is to try the basics first. You need a splitter/combiner, a simple UHF loop antenna and a simple FM dipole wire antenna. Attach the UHF loop to one output of the splitter and the FM dipole to the other and attach the input of the splitter to the Tivo. You're using the splitter as a combiner. The UHF loop will get the high UHF and the FM dipole will pick up the VHF. This simple solution works and it's cheap and easy to tweak.


----------



## parzec (Jun 21, 2002)

I have had the best luck with bowtie multi-bay antennas similar to the one Robbdoe1 recommends--another good indoor antenna is the zenith silver-sensor.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

clear stream 2 or the db2 will work fine for you. and there easy to hang on the wall.


----------



## wisny (Sep 6, 2010)

Check out tvfool.com as well. They give a more complete report than antennaweb.org, and they have a forum that you can post in to get advice on antennas. Although, they don't like to recommend indoor antennas too much. 

Are your channels uhf, vhf, or both?

If they're uhf, you might check out the new Clearstream antennas by Antennas Direct. They seem very cool. They won't pick up vhf though ... you need old rabbit ears for vhf...


----------

